# in and out



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

feels slight dp, feels no dp at all. this cycle started a week and a half ago. currently my anx levels are high (school) yet i am mostly free,

almost i day long i feel no dp but here and there i "relapse". i think i am getting very close to the finish point. also starting to wean myself off

of zoloft, this shit is for depression/anxiety/panic attacks/social anxiety NOT dp dr.


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2013)

Nice to hear things are looking up!

Zoloft made me feel like I was going nuts, for the day that I took it. I've been med free for a few months and it's great!


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

I think it is a good drug, not for dp dr though. The best drug for this shit is time.
today was a beautiful day out. I mean no dp.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

Gald to here your progress. You are getting closer, which is so awesome!I feel in and out sometimes too. I notice I feel out when I get impatient, or feel some dp/dr. And your right time plays a major part, we just need to keep going and be more patient with ourselves.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Another dp wave... i won't deny, i hate it...


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

I found a huge trigger: staying in bed for 2 long after being fully awakened.


----------



## chelsy010 (Oct 29, 2012)

How long are u usually in bed for?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

I sleep for 8 h or so but dp can make mornings the worst part of the day so during the last two weeks i kept staying in bed after i woke up for like 1.5 h or so and it makes a wave more intense. The trick is 
to get out of bed right when you wake up and occupy yourself with the morning routine and you will feel good for the rest of the day and make some good recovery progress as well.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

How are you now ? 
Yesterday was à good dat die me but now its bad again pfff very diffucult.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Pretty much same in here: good day followed by a bad day. But i have read a recovery thread describing the exact same thing (the final stages are a roller coaster of good and bad days). You can read it if u check my friends list, look up lulucalavera and check out her recovery story.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

Oké thanks i Will look for that. 
How do you deal with the bad days ?


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Just let them past, try to stay occupied


----------



## ph10 (Nov 24, 2012)

I've been experiencing week-long cycles of this (no dp to 5-10% dp) for the past couple months. Usually staying occupied helps, and what sends me back down into a relapse is simply being alone with my own thoughts for too long. The habit of thought that I developed with dp/dr is still clinging to me, but I'm confident I can overcome it.


----------



## tease11982 (Apr 17, 2013)

Once you have more dp free days then I think you will be able to think more clearly. very happy for you.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

i am also going to add some wellbutrin to my med list (currently zoloft and supplements) in order to bring my libido back up and get some motivation...
ssri's can reduce motivation because of the reduction in dopamine activity... see how it goes.


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

my therapist says i need to take medication to but im to afraid


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

Again, no dp since this morning, but keep waiting for it to return...


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

So happy for you , hope i can say that soon to


----------



## lautje (Mar 4, 2011)

And dont waiting just live


----------



## Greenleaf (Jul 13, 2013)

It feels amazing to just live and cut down on the mind chatter.. Focus on life instead of whatever negative thing that tries to oppose you.

I am currently on 20mg Celexa, and hoping to find a good anxiety med..

So just keeping occupied along with positivity and patience is the cure?

That's what always makes me feel better.


----------



## heartless (Apr 29, 2013)

The holy grails of curing dp dr + zoloft, therapy and socializing brought me to this point.
AND MOST IMPORTANT: READING RECOVERY STORIES, BEING CONVINCED IT IS JUST TEMPORARY AND ACCEPTANCE. 
I would say that in many cases including my own acceptance is the cure (when recovery starts), nothing less, nothing more.


----------

